# TOP 10 - all time Greatest TETRIS Games



## superspudz2000 (Apr 24, 2013)

Top 10 greatest TETRIS games of all times.... Drum roll please...





#10. Magical Tetris Challenge (GBC, n64, PS)
adds a quest mode which is interesting i suppose. only put it here for the kingdom hearts fanboys.

#9. Super Mario Bros/Tetris/Nintendo World Cup (NES)

#8. Tetris plus (GB)
guide the little man to the top

#7. Super Tetris 2 + Bombliss gentei han (SNES)
because Bombliss is AWESOME.

#6. Tetris Jr (LCD)
also available as a windows flash game. its amazing they could fit 8 unique modes into a postage stamp sized keychain.

#5. minna no soft series: tetris advance (GBA)
this is just a bare bones tetris game. only Endless, time attack, and a challenge mode that you wont have a clue what to do because its all in japanese. the only reason it ranks so high is because graphically, it makes "Tetris Worlds" look like a piece of poop.

#4. Tetris DX (GBC)
this really does beat the crap out of the original gameboy tetris. finally you no longer have to deal with awkward clumsy controls of the first one. its a huge improvement. and the music and graphical style is pretty impressive for a gameboy game. the first 3 modes are just MEH, but the really interesting thing about this is the "Vs CPU" mode, instead of showing you the opponents screen it shows a red bar indicating the opponents height. its rather ingenious way to squeeze VS mode into a gameboy game.

#3. Tetris DS (DS)
pretty much everything you could possibly want in a modern portable tetris game. download play, online multiplayer, graphical redesign with beautiful old-school nintendo themes, and many cool new modes to play with. sometimes i find myself getting bored with tetris and i load this up just for the extra modes.

#2. Tetris & Dr. Mario (SNES)
tetris and dr.mario in one, with multiplayer, hell yeah sign me up.

#1. Tengen Tetris (NES)
a masterpiece. this is without a doubt, the best tetris game ever made so far. theres so much attention to detail it makes you wonder why nobody's come close to recreating it. as far as i know there has never been a "CPU Co-Operative" mode in any tetris games after Tengen Tetris, and thats a shame. the CPU might be dumb as a bag of hammers, but its great fun working together on the same field, instead of a battle.
-----------

#0. Pokemon Tetris (pokemon Mini)
this is one of the most unique tetris games i've seen so far. you capture pokemon by making 4 lines in a row. and its the only game that allows you to "Flip" a tetris piece by shaking the unit. and it features unique 5-piece blocks. very unusual.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2013)

No tetris grand masters?

The inclusion of minna no soft tetris means you do not face being banned at present but no TGM does rather make me inclined to be dismissive of your list.

Similarly Tetris 2 for the NES rather than the SNES was my favourite there though that does come down to preference.


----------



## superspudz2000 (Apr 24, 2013)

Grand masters was a arcade game right? Arcade games usually belong in a different list because not many can afford to buy an arcade cabinet.

tetris 2 was cool. but it had the same modes as nes tetris, endless and timed.

and yes its true tetris+bombliss/tetris blast, could have been on either GB, NES or SNES, depending on what system you have.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah it started out in the arcade but it did appear on the 360 and got an absolutely stunning DS homebrew port/remake (indeed it is up against lockjaw in terms of best tetris game on the DS). Sadly the TGM game got hit with a C&D but you should still be able to find it.


----------



## superspudz2000 (Apr 24, 2013)

awesome, im going to have to check that out.
i usually overlook homebrew tetris because there just so many of them.
seems like every console has crappy ports of tetris on it.

the wiki says MeRAMAN caught a lot of heat over that port.
so now i definitely have to get it.

minna no soft tetris was great because it had wall kick and infinite spin, but really not having it is only a minor annoyance.


----------



## updowners (Apr 25, 2013)

I just play Nullpomino nowadays. It's hard to come back and play official Tetris games when they generally don't seem to include customisable Delayed Auto Shift (DAS). Keyboard controls are way quicker for me as well.


----------



## Another World (Apr 25, 2013)

i would have included textris ds, acid tetris, lockjaw the overdose, and sextris.

-another world


----------



## 2ndApex (Apr 25, 2013)

superspudz2000 said:


> Grand masters was a arcade game right? Arcade games usually belong in a different list because not many can afford to buy an arcade cabinet.
> 
> tetris 2 was cool. but it had the same modes as nes tetris, endless and timed.
> 
> and yes its true tetris+bombliss/tetris blast, could have been on either GB, NES or SNES, depending on what system you have.


 

The Tetris TGM DS homebrew is perfect to all 3 versions of ARS gameplay, contains a bunch of ridiculous features and customization, and has surprisingly commercial-like polish to it. It's my personal favorite and if it wasn't shut down and multiplayer was added it'd the best Tetris game unquestionably. It's probably the best DS homebrew game on its own, and the best portable version of Tetris so far. I even made a box cover of it for BAGPLUG.

I like it a a little bit.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2013)

Tetris NES and Tetris GameBoy are the best Tetris games ever.

Tetris DS is great for the faster gameplay. Still have yet to dig into Tetris 3DS.


----------



## superspudz2000 (Apr 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Tetris DS is great for the faster gameplay. Still have yet to dig into Tetris 3DS.


 
i tried Tetris Axis on 3DS and was not impressed.
it seems to be a rehash of previous tetris spinoffs, only bland, boring, and generally not done very well. download play is limited. and they actually broke online multiplayer with garbage items. and the annoying dancing avatar just pisses me off.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2013)

As it has not been mentioned thus far have you tried the PSP minis tetris games?

Also if you are unfortunate enough to only have a copy of tetris worlds for the GBA then there is "popular mode" which is a basically a copy of the original game and far better than pretty much everything else on it. You select marathon from the main menu and press L and select to launch it.

After this I probably head into spinoffs (eggo mania being my favourite here) but that is a different matter.


----------



## superspudz2000 (Apr 26, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Also if you are unfortunate enough to only have a copy of tetris worlds for the GBA then there is "popular mode" which is a basically a copy of the original game and far better than pretty much everything else on it. You select marathon from the main menu and press L and select to launch it.


 
 what. how did i not know about that.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 26, 2013)

Another World said:


> i would have included textris ds, acid tetris, lockjaw the overdose, and sextris.
> 
> -another world


So much yes for Textris. I love that one, regardless of the simplicity.

I really like the original NES version that was released by Nintendo as opposed to the Tengen version, but the Tengen version is good because of the multiplayer.

Oh and Worlds was not too bad.


----------

